# Looking for some guidance



## Schroedc (May 2, 2016)

So my first pot call has been a hit with several hunters in my area. I could have sold it several times but I've decided to keep it. One of them even took it out and tried it on a live turkey and was getting then to come in.

Now for the critiques. They said it had a crisp younger sound and they'd like to see one with a little deeper more raspy sound. 

How do I go about changing the sound? More spacing between the slate and glass? Harder more resonant wood? The first one was curly maple with a hickory dowell in the striker.

I don't want anybody's trade secrets. Just looking for the direction to experiment in so I don't waste materials any more than I have to.

Thanks!


----------



## ripjack13 (May 2, 2016)

I have no clue. But....how many strikers have you made? I made 4 so far. Each one makes the call sound different. I used a blank of that redheart (i sent you one) and it sounded old n raspy. Then the blackwood sounded high n screachy....
Here's a pic of 3 of em....


----------



## Schroedc (May 2, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> I have no clue. But....how many strikers have you made? I made 4 so far. Each one makes the call sound different. I used a blank of that redheart (i sent you one) and it sounded old n raspy. Then the blackwood sounded high n screachy....
> Here's a pic of 3 of em....
> 
> View attachment 103260




Hmmmm..... I'll have to try some different types of wood. I've been using hickory dowells for all of them so far for consistency and turning the handle out of the same wood as the pot

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (May 3, 2016)

http://woodbarter.com/threads/space-between-sound-board-slate.13692/

Different woods will produce a different tone as well as weight of striker and spacing on your tone boards.


----------



## ripjack13 (May 4, 2016)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> http://woodbarter.com/threads/space-between-sound-board-slate.13692/
> 
> Different woods will produce a different tone as well as weight of striker and spacing on your tone boards.



Oh great post Rodney! I needed that info!!


----------



## Tclem (May 4, 2016)

That was my problem and talked to @BrentWin and I ended up making my call a little deeper and it turned out just like the guys wanted it but Jonathan and and all the pot call guys will tell you the same thing. Change one thing at a time and see how it goes. distance of soundboard to playing surface. Diameter of pedestal. Depth of call. Different woods sound different. I went with all walnut so I would have the same density.


----------



## ripjack13 (May 4, 2016)

Who are you, and what did you do with Tony?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (May 4, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Who are you, and what did you do with Tony?


Last time somebody asked that question we had to explain it. Don't confuse Colin.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## rocky1 (May 8, 2016)

Yeah, we don't need to start that over again!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 8, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Last time somebody asked that question we had to explain it. Don't confuse Colin.





rocky1 said:


> Yeah, we don't need to start that over again!!



Ha....I forgot about that one....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## axelsmith1 (May 31, 2016)

You can also play with your pedestal thickness to change your rasp. A wood change for the striker is a quick way to change your tone. Nice thing with the striker change you can use them on the same call and really get a feel for sound change

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (May 31, 2016)

axelsmith1 said:


> You can also play with your pedestal thickness to change your rasp. A wood change for the striker is a quick way to change your tone. Nice thing with the striker change you can use them on the same call and really get a feel for sound change



I ended up with a design change as the way I built my first calls was no pedestal but a ledge around the outside edge for the glass. while I found a market for them (Younger hen sound, several guys bought them just for that) I seemed to have lucked out when I changed to a center pedestal and increased my slate to glass spacing a hair (documented everything for repeatability). I'm almost out of calls form the first run and will be doing a new run next month now that I've gotten it figured out. One of my friends is very active with NWTF and wants me to enter a call later this year for judging so i must be doing it right.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jun 3, 2016)

You go guy!! Glad to here things are moving forward!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

